# GOLD COAST 2nd Social MeetingTUES 4th SEPT OUTCOME



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Reminder of a second Gold Coast meeting after the earlier success in August, hope members who were unable to attend last time can join in this time

Venue *Emerald Lakes Golf Club*, cnr Alabaster Drive and Nerang-Broadbeach Rd, Carrara...entry in Alabaster Dve

From* 4.30-5pm Tuesday 4th September* cross through the Sports Bar and look for a long row of tables just beyond on right and facing the long bar, and we will set up camp there some where

For new members who don't know any faces...look for a table with a B&W logo on top [see pic]

If supported we will continue FIRST TUESDAY each month


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll be there Dodge, but working til 5 or so at Bilinga so might be a little later.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> I'll be there Dodge, but working til 5 or so at Bilinga so might be a little later.


Righto Dan probably 40 minutes in peak traffic from there but we will still be there mate


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I shall certainly join ye gentlemen! Maybe when this really kicks off we could play a wee small round of golf 'forehand - you know, to work up a worthy thirst.

Matt


----------



## coomeraguy (Aug 11, 2007)

would really like to go but tuesdays i have to take the daughter to indoor netball at parkwood at 5pm. Dodge thanks very much for the offer to mate for the setting up help,will look around for some rod holders this week and will send you a pm if thats ok?
cheers
geoff


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Geoff check your PMs mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

_Just a bump up with only a few days to go._

Akffers who don't drink are just as welcomed by our local mob, the bar has a cappuccino machine on the end as well as the normal soft drinks so you won't be dry.

The first meet was a good one and this should be better, so if you missed then, come along this time.

If the talkfest is as before, a square mouth shovel could also be considered an asset :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not going to come guys, still not feeling the best. The chest infections got me. I'm gonna need rest before I head out to dinner tonight. Sorry guys, I'm gonna have to flag it.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I think you are all a pack of drunks!!!!
I'll be there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gunston said:


> I'll be there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Chris an hour ago Lorraine asked would you be there as she will come in and say g'day to meet you when she drops me off........must think you're a stud or something mate :lol:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Mate you only have to look at my avatar to know that!!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A drizzly night at Carrara but some good company again despite the weather.

Matt /mattayogi, Chris/Gunston, Stu/spottymac, Dan/FishinDan and me, usual tall fishing stories and lots of laughs and plenty of discussion on the Tweed offshore fishing scene.

Look forward to Tuesday 2 October for a re-run

Kraley your rod and reel feels like a winner mate after flicking it in the clubhouse


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

wheres all the piccies? we wanna see!!!!!!!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Good to meet all you guys last night. Was a good night with some great info being passed around. And the beverages were nice & cold too! 

Crazy - You don't want photos of us ugly buggers :wink:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

was spewin to have missed the 2nd meet, 
ended up working down at tweed until after 5 anyways, ah well it will have to be next time for me,

will it be a regular thing now Richo..?


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

crazyratwoman said:


> wheres all the piccies? we wanna see!!!!!!!


A case of "what happens on the goldie stays on the goldie" maybe?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> will it be a regular thing now Richo..?


Ben I certainly hope so, but will only occur if we support it mate and a few turn up on the first Tuesday of each month.

The couple so far have been good, a few yarn and laughs, and always something to learn from each other


----------

